# leyland cypress propagation



## darkstar (Apr 9, 2005)

does anyone have any good links etc. i finally got my first cutting from a leyland cypress to root ,,,it took freakin 7 months + in a zip loc baggie ..... dark


----------



## Elmore (Apr 11, 2005)

http://64.233.187.104/search?q=cach...eg_prop.pdf+propagating+Leyland+Cypress&hl=en

http://64.233.187.104/search?q=cach...uttings.pdf+propagating+Leyland+Cypress&hl=en

http://homesteadingtoday.com/vb/archive/index.php/t-10300

http://www.blogontheweb.com/luperplants/archive/2004/01/06/PlantPropagationbyStemCuttings.aspx

http://www.ces.ncsu.edu/depts/pp/notes/Ornamental/odin17/od17.htm


----------

